# Year 1845 or not?



## Giftsatgreatdeals

I have this Bottle thats in fantastic shape. Only one small bubble in the glass that I can see. My question about the bottle are the Numbers on the bottom saying 1845. Can it be that old? It only has the scale going from 100 to 500 and says MILS at the top. I have no idea what the bottle was for. It just doesn't look like it could be that old to me. Are those numbers something else altogether?

 Dallas


----------



## Giftsatgreatdeals

Bottom


----------



## richf

Hi Dallas,
 No ... far from it. This is a machine made bottle, for sure.
 Rich


----------



## bottlenutboy

nope 1959...notice the (I) 59    the number to the right is the date


----------



## bottlemania

This isn't an 1845 bottle.  It was made in an automatic bottle machine.  It's after 1906.  Here's the thing though, just cuz it's not seriously old, doesn't mean it's not a cool bottle.  Most (all?) pre 1900 bottles have a seam that ends part way up the neck.  They often look "flawed" or "imperfect."  By this I mean, they lean signifigantly, have tons of bubbles, show waves or ripples in the glass and often have "blob tops" where the glass blower fashioned the lip by hand with, or without, a tool.  If you took ten of the same pre-1900 bottles, and put them next to eachother, they would all be subtlely, but noticably, different.  Don't get discouraged.  Bottles are great.  People here are nice to newcomers.  
 Good luck,
 Paul


----------



## Giftsatgreatdeals

Thank you much for the info. Thank you Lobey for the link. I already spend hours here doing research! I have found out a ton just by doing a search inside this site on something written on some of my bottles.

 I have a lot of work ahead of me trying to sell around 3500 or more bottles a friend of mine has in his loft. His parents and family use to dig them up from old mid 1800's mining towns. And now I have gotten so intersted in bottles I'm  about to go digging some myself. I can just imagine how much more enjoyment you can get by finding any old bottle.

 Thanks again for all the information.

 Dallas


----------



## BRIAN S.

Welcome ! 
 And sounds like the bottle bug has bitten !!!!
 I have to say ..... It is nice to buy or trade for a certain bottle that you have been looking for . But , nothing comes close to digging and finding bottles ..... It is something that I haven't done in a few years . Now , if some of these Nothern town diggers would invite me along on a dig ....... It would make my day ! Now come on guys , don't everyone offer at once ! Ha Ha Ha
 Don't hesitate to post pics of your bottles on here if you have questions ...... someone will help !


----------



## GuntherHess

Looks like a veteranary medicine bottle you find around farms. The 1845 would be a mold number the glass maker used.


----------

